# Installation of arm (anonymizing relay monitor)



## samip (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello,

How can I use a file called: arm-1.4.5.0.tar.bz2.asc? I think that it needs to be extracted, but I don't know how. So please tell me what to do with this or if there is a better way to install arm.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2013)

Keep in mind that ARM is a Tier 2 platform.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2013)

Remove .asc and use bunzip2(1).  But what is that file?


----------



## samip (Aug 14, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Remove .asc and use bunzip2(1).  But what is that file?



It's the file from http://www.atagar.com/arm/download.php, the tarball one. Also what is the best way to install this?



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that ARM is a Tier 2 platform.
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm



What does that really mean? (Sorry, but the wiki didn't help me.)


----------



## fonz (Aug 14, 2013)

samip said:
			
		

> It's the file from http://www.atagar.com/arm/download.php, the tarball one.


It looks to me like you may have downloaded the signature rather than the tarball itself. The signature may end in .asc, the tarball itself should not. How large is the file you downloaded? (Use `ls -lh /path/to/file`.)


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2013)

Title corrected.  This is about a program called arm, not the ARM CPU.


----------



## fonz (Aug 14, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Title corrected.  This is about a program called arm, not the ARM CPU.


Thanks. I'm glad nobody (including me) moved this thread to the _"Other Architectures"_ section


----------



## SirDice (Aug 15, 2013)

The asc file is the PGP signature of the archive. It doesn't contain anything of itself.


----------

